# First Time Opening the Brood Box



## Cactii (Sep 5, 2009)

Today I was able to muster up enough guts to actually take a frame out of my brood box. This is only my second time ever opening a beehive by myself.

So from the pictures you may notice that I actually bought somebody's split. I'm not so impressed with it but it's mine now so I will clean it all up nice.

With this first picture I can see that the queen is doing her job but there is still a lot of open cells. The queen is in this picture by the way, I didn't spot her when the frame was in hand but while looking at the pictures I spotted her.

Can somebody tell me what is going on in the upper right corner here?



Here's a picture of the other side of the same frame - to me it looks very nice! Lots of capped brood and some open brood too! I believe that is honey in the upper right corner - can anybody confirm this?


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

Can't tell from the pictures, but it is possible she is just getting started on that side. that is some burr comb on the top corner you ask about, it is also drone sized comb hence the rounded caps. I have recently made the decsion to allow the bees to have drone comb as they see fit, they know what they want and need better than I.

The second pick looks fairly decent,and yes that is honey in the top corner. Normal in that position


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

Depending on how old the split is, looks like you got the young queen of the split. which would also explain the lack of visible brood on one side.


----------



## Cactii (Sep 5, 2009)

Josh Carmack said:


> Depending on how old the split is, looks like you got the young queen of the split. which would also explain the lack of visible brood on one side.


That's cool Josh - thanks for your help.

I thought that was drone comb so I'm glad you confirmed my thoughts on that. The split was made in June or July so to me and my total lack of experience it looks pretty good.

I opened the hive up last week too and this week there seems to be a substantial increase in activity.


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

Forgive me if I misspell the state, but how far are you from Tlaxcala? My Brother in law grew up there, just curious.


----------



## Cactii (Sep 5, 2009)

Josh Carmack said:


> Forgive me if I misspell the state, but how far are you from Tlaxcala? My Brother in law grew up there, just curious.


Don't worry, I'd probably spell it wrong too, I'm actually Canadian. 

Quite far actually, I'm in Hermosillo, Sonora which is about a 4 hour drive to Tucson, Arizona. Our weather is about the same as Tucson too. Very hot all the time, right now everything is green but it is already noticeable the decline in the growth of the plants. I'm hoping for a couple of more rains in the next month.


----------

